# Entorno grafico

## Alzania333

Tras instalar gentoo, uno se encuentra con que no tiene entorno grafico.

Para instalarlo, que manuales debo seguir si kiero instalar gnome?

Y en el caso de kde?

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> Tras instalar gentoo, uno se encuentra con que no tiene entorno grafico.
> 
> Para instalarlo, que manuales debo seguir si kiero instalar gnome?
> 
> Y en el caso de kde?

 

Manual de Instalación Gnome = http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

Manual de Instalación KDE = http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Toda la documentación se encuentra en el sitio oficial de Gentoo.

Espero te sirvan,

Saludos

----------

## Alzania333

pero primero tengo que instalar el servidor X no?

----------

## gringo

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> pero primero tengo que instalar el servidor X no?

 

si, no me preguntes porque pero xorg no es una dependencia de kde o gnome en gentoo. 

Asi que lee la guía de instalación de xorg ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml ) y luego sigue con las otras.

saluetes

----------

